# What is this



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a picture of this today, and wonder what exactly it is. Made entirely of metal, total length about 12 inches. On the bottom was Aster hobby 94, B&O Atlantic Grass Hopper. Stamped number124. Seems in perfect condition, and was sitting on 45mm track.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it forsale? It was from the 80's I believe. It is live steam I believe.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Surely you have heard of Aster? They have been making live steam locomotives since WAY back, from that Grasshopper to Big Boys. They are bringing out a Challenger next year, only $1000 down and $12000 more upon delivery, you should get a few! Their Allegheny, a few years ago was $18K, I think.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Yes in fact it is an Aster Atlantic (aka Grasshopper) live steam locomotive sold in 1994. It is alcohol fired 1:30 scale model of the first passenger train in the United States back in 1832. Seven hundred units were produced and have been sold out for many years now. I did see two get sold this year at the Diamondhead International Steamup. I've had one for many years now that I'd build from a kit, and it runs beautifully. The passenger coaches are interesting, and even harder to find than the engine. Here is a picture of quad headed Grasshoppers at Diamondhead back in 2005 I believe.











Here is a picture of my Grasshopper and passenger cars as they are today.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/agrasshopper.htm Best, Zubi


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I was aware of Aster. Never saw one of these. Does any one have an idea of value.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on the overall condition, and the number of passenger cars, I would say that the range should be in the $1,200-$1,400 (used w/one coach) to $2,500 (good condition w/a few passenger coaches). One of the Grasshoppers I saw sell at Diamondhead needed new wicks and a timing tweek. Was in pretty good condition and sold for $1,500 with one coach. You will need a suction fan to fire her up, the only other thing I would suggest is to use a lower viscosity steam oil. The dead leg lubricator on these use a very small tube and the heavy steam oil just won't lube the cylinders properly. I use the steam oil Royce (sponsor of the live steam forum) sells, or Green Velvet. These provide a decent amount of lubrication in my experience. Good luck if you decide to purchase her. If you decide you don't want her after running her, you won't have ANY problem selling her again. I know of a few people looking for one in decent shape as I write this.


Here is a short video of mine running last year.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This one appears to be in new condition, never run with one coach. I am working with a widow in the area to sell a collection. May put LGB on Ebay. Not sure what to do with the live steam.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That has to be the coolest little train!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking train. Remember seeing something simular in HO scale but not LS. Later RJD


----------

